# AMD Motherboard with nVidia gfx card



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

Could this be the cause of any problems? I have read that you can use a nVidia graphics card (not SLI) in an AMD/ati motherboard with no problem but I have been having trouble with all my source/steam games and this was since my motherboard and graphics cards were changed.

I don't want to have to replace every piece individually until I find the problem and hopefully won't have to replace anything but will this setup cause any problems?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
What motherboard, cpu, video card, memory and power supply are you using?
nVidia cards don't work at all well with ATI Chipsets and any system that uses both ATI & nVidia drivers can have problems.


----------



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

msi nVidia 8600GTS
AMD K9AGM3 (Not too sure which model though)
2gb DDR2 RAM
AMD Athlon x2 3800+
240gb HDD

I didn't have any choice in what motherboard it was and I just trusted the "experts" to choose a good one. It had to be replaced because there was a fault on the other older model so we bought a new one, and graphics card.


----------



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

and 500W PSU, sorry


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
have you tried experimenting with different driver versions?
I had to do the same thing myself with my 8600GTS and I've had to use the 169.21 release as the only stable ones.

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

When installing drivers be sure to uninstall your previous ones first.
Contol Panel> Add or Remove Programs, uninstall all nVidia, then Restart, cancel Windows searching for drivers and run the installer.

(I also used Steam for a while with these drivers until I got bored with it, but I'm using an Intel motherboard).


----------



## R3VOLV360 (Aug 3, 2007)

Yep, tried and tested with those, and many others. 

There was one major thing though that when I removed a single RAM stick, games would run for a lot longer before starting to pause, and then they'd pause for a lot shorter a time, but still annoying enough to make it unplayable.

I'm being led to believe it's the motherboard... which is unfortunate, seeing as I just bought one. Can anyone confirm this somehow?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Is your BIOS set at it's Optimal Settings?
Have you checked the Temperatures and Voltages of the System?
Download some diagnostic utilities and see if your temps etc are acceptable...
http://majorgeeks.com/download337.html
http://majorgeeks.com/downloads7.html
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

More info on your motherboard can be found here. See if anyone else out there with similar problems......
http://forum.msi.com.tw/


----------

